# Poll: How long does PIP usually last for u?



## steroiduser1988 (Mar 14, 2011)

*How long does ur PIP usually last? And where do u guys shoot?*​
0 days (no pip) 2012.20%1 day 95.49%2 days 2615.85%3 days 1710.37%4 days 1710.37%5 days and above 148.54%Shoot in Glutes 2615.85%Thighs 2817.07%Arms (delts and bis and tris) 53.05%Chest21.22%


----------



## steroiduser1988 (Mar 14, 2011)

Please include injection site if u want to. :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

WhenI used to pin, it was always in the quads and never had PIP. Used to massage injection site. Normally used to pin after a workout, so was followed by a hot shower or sauna as well.

in fact only PIP I have had was from a recent typhoid jab, and that lasted about 48 hours, and was in my delt.

Cheers

D


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

whats PIP stand for pain in ??


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

andyfrance001 said:


> whats PIP stand for pain in ??


Post injection pain


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I usually rotate between glutes, delts and triceps(only do triceps if I have to, when using high ml a week)

I don't jab more then 2ml in one site.. but I don't get pain the next day, only if I press on the injection site and irritate it(which I don't know why I would) but by the second day its all good, like I never jabbed there 

but I guess it vary's from person to person


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Only gotten pip on my first two injection on my first ever cycle

Now i dont get no pain

The times i did get pip they wernt that bad just a bit annoying


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

I have only done quad, 24-36 hours max

Sent from my iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you just get immune to PIP after you jabbed a few times or do you have techniques that prevent it from happening? like heating the site etc


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

^^^

Are there pip preventing/minimising techniques?

I pinned for the first time ysday in the glute and it don't feel that bad tbh just feels like really bad glute DOMS like when u haven't done squats in ages and then one day u go in and go for a 1RM


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anybody else expecting this thread to be about boob jobs?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

But if it's always going to be like this wen i jab I'm never going to be able to train legs lol


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Jinx91 said:


> Anybody else expecting this thread to be about boob jobs?


lol no why?


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had pip for over 7days before, in thigh. But most of the time no pip. Just make sure to massage site well after pin.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

ginnus21 said:


> I've had pip for over 7days before, in thigh. But most of the time no pip. Just make sure to massage site well after pin.


Ive heard not to massage the site after injection but to apply gentle pressure ??


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm nearing the end of my first cycle and don't really get any in quads or glutes anymore. I always jab before training legs though and I feel this really helps.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I got bad pip the first time i jabbed but now i take my time and warm my leg first with a heat pack and let needle stay in my quad for a bit before withdrawing, get hardly any pain now.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

i think pip is a myth


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

2-3 days and glutes and delts


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I get pip with prope no matter what i do, sometimes can hardly walk but its worth it lol, when i used to av pharma gear going back 10 years + i never had pip

oh and glutes, quads, delts and tis if i have to


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Don my right quad on monday, its still killing no, i always get pip unless im using just something like 1ml test500 by wildcat.

In my quad went 0.4ml test 500, 1.6ml rohm tren ace 100 and 2ml rohm test prop 100 so not suprising its painful really.


----------



## Ash78 (Jul 11, 2011)

Never get PIP unless accidently move the needle for whatever reason. Mainly use Quads, sometimes delts or glutes.


----------



## squalllion1uk (Mar 27, 2008)

Mostly inject into quads sometimes I get pip sometimes I dont. I think for me its really due to my nervs as I have a bit of a needle phobia which injecting has helped a bit. Pip lasts from 4 -5 days depending really. As its been said train legs after you jab them usually helps.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Always do injection in the glutes and don't often get pip but it does depend on the gear so if i was getting it all the time i'd change brand of gear.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hit and miss with me. i find it hurts more if i jab more then 1.5ml in a site.

today i jabbed my left and right delt with 1.25ml in each and 1.5ml in my glute, then trained 30min's later with no pain. ok i had to jab 3 times but i'm not sore.

but if i jab 2ml or more in my delt. fu*k me it was like someone giving me a dead arm all night.


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

all depends what gear your using ...i jabbed half a ml of wc test 500 last monday and it still hurts a tiny bit now..pretty much every jab i did of the old batch of bsi ttme gave me over 7 days of extremely painfull pip..after switching to another ugl im gettin no pip at all even tho im running the same concentrations of gear per jab


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Sometimes no pip, sometimes 2 weeks. Depends on a lot of things!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

As others have said, all depends on the lab and gear im running.

With the banned lab pip would last anywhere between 10-14 days it damn near crippled me.

Currently banging in some orbis/cambridge test, apollo mast and their tren hex, and for me pip seems to be around two days, certainly fairly mild seeing as it's close to 3ml.

Though my last jab i think i nicked a nerve, as my leg twinged and i got instant pain when trying to push the gear in.

So it's lasting an extra day or two, no biggie.

Quads never seem to be pip free, but delts and glutes are a doddle, massaging and using some brufen gel works wonders to reduce it.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> As others have said, all depends on the lab and gear im running.
> 
> With the banned lab pip would last anywhere between 10-14 days it damn near crippled me.
> 
> ...


I'm jabbing quads atm with Renvex FYI - no PIP


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Kiwi As said:


> I'm jabbing quads atm with Renvex FYI - no PIP


I have had a few renvex bits, seem gtg


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> I have had a few renvex bits, seem gtg


I think sotoo


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

PIP for me is caused by the strength of the stuff im using. Currently im using battery acid T600, but I expect pip from that. I made a mistake and did 2ml of T600 in my right glute sunday night, and now I can barely walk. The glute is so inflamed , its pressing on the sciatic nerve. It will go by Friday, but was my own fault.

I will spread the jabs out a bit and split the dose in half ,and use both my quads instead. Just means changing the pin and starting again


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

It knewst to be 3 to 5 days for me but with what im using now i have zero pain


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

not had any serious pip since my first proper cycle....injecting in my leg was tortue....if I stood up, it felt like all the swelling was dropping down onto my knee....couldn't walk...missed the celebrations for Ireland winning the grand slam as well... @Sams fault


----------



## TestHunter (Jan 16, 2015)

Did my first shot in quad 2 days back and still have PIP, much less than yday though. Hope it will be good by tomorrow for my second shot


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Had it last me for about 3-4 days, first time using Infiniti on my current cycle, I've heard there pip free. So far so good of course your gonna feel slight pip from sticking a piece of sharp metal into your skin but so far on Infiniti it's lasted about 12hrs


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

barsnack said:


> not had any serious pip since my first proper cycle....injecting in my leg was tortue....if I stood up, it felt like all the swelling was dropping down onto my knee....couldn't walk...missed the celebrations for Ireland winning the grand slam as well... @Sams fault


It was the sh1t gear, nothing to do with me.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I cant chose an option as sometimes I get no pip other times I do and it lasts various times/lengths and I also inject in all places but chest and biceps so far lol so errrm yeah lol.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Im a beginner . A lot of my pip has been from bad technique.. Letting the needle move around and using a bigger needle than needed also . I got bad pip in my glutes beacuse i couldnt steady the needle like i can in my quad . Since starting to heat the oil in a water bath and use a 25g in my quad i havent had pip .. which leads me to think most of my pain is from moving the needle once inserted , inserting in wrong spot or using too big a needle gauge instead of heating the oil ( biggest i used was a 21g and that combined with not being steady really hurt ).


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

6 weeks into cycle im starting to get pip, 2ml jabs twice a week in delts probably as im not giving it chance to heal, but to worried to pin anywhere else as I've been crippled with quads and glutes


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

also can anyone chime in on a tensed leg what part of the muscle I want to be pinning on quads? theres a lot of leg I think it may have been my positioning last time pics would help lots online all seem to be different


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> also can anyone chime in on a tensed leg what part of the muscle I want to be pinning on quads? theres a lot of leg I think it may have been my positioning last time pics would help lots online all seem to be different


This site pretty much taught me how to pin in the right spot


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Havent had any pip at all from Galenika and Cido pharma gear. I get pip from Signature and Zafa test though.

Anyone know what carrier oil Zafa use? It might be down to that.


----------



## TestHunter (Jan 16, 2015)

Had PIP only the first time I injected into my quads (both right and left). Nothing at all the next time (one week later)!!


----------

